# Shapes in BlueJ bewegen



## pradapatti (18. Januar 2018)

Hi,
ich soll für Info ein Pferderennen programmieren. Die Pferde habe ich mit Kreisen dargestellt, welche sich horizontal bewegen. Allerdings bewegen sie sich nacheinander und nicht gleichzeitig. Könnte mir jemand mit dem Quelltext helfen, was dort noch rein oder raus muss? 
Danke im Voraus 
Patti

```
import java.lang.*;
/**
 * Ich lasse jetzt Pferde gegeneinander antreten.
 * 
 * @author Patricia Zimmer
 */
public class Pferderennen
{
    Circle horse1, horse2, horse3;
   
    /*
     * Im Kontruktor werden drei Pferde und ihre Attributwerte festgelegt.
     */
    public Pferderennen()
    {
        horse1= new Circle();
        horse1.changeColor("yellow");
        horse1.changeSize(10);
        horse1.moveto(30,50);
       
        horse2= new Circle();
        horse2.changeColor("blue");
        horse2.changeSize(10);
        horse2.moveto(30,100);
       
        horse3= new Circle();
        horse3.changeColor("red");
        horse3.changeSize(10);
        horse3.moveto(30,150);
    }
    /*
     * Diese Methode lässt die drei Pfrede sichtbar werden.
     */
    public void makeVisible()
    {
        horse1.makeVisible();
        horse2.makeVisible();
        horse3.makeVisible();
    }
    /*
     * Diese Methode lässt die drei Pferde gegeneinander antreten.
     */
    public void slowMoveHorizontal()
    {
        int finished = 0;
        while(finished==0){
            horse1.slowMoveHorizontal(200);
            horse2.slowMoveHorizontal(200);
            horse3.slowMoveHorizontal(200);
           
            if(horse1.isfinished() == 1)
            {finished = 1;}
                        if(horse2.isfinished() == 1)
            {finished = 1;}
                        if(horse3.isfinished() == 1)
            {finished = 1;}
    }
   
}
}
```


----------



## sheel (19. Januar 2018)

Hi

ohne mehr vom Programm zu sehen (zB. die Klasse Circle) wrd das etwas schwer...


----------

